# Database



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

I am having difficulty accessing the wildcamping area database, can anybody please help?
regards
Pail


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not sure what problems you are having, the campsite database access is on the left hand side of the front page, or here:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search


----------

